# Suma de potencias en parlantes



## Davocana (Ago 29, 2008)

Hola amigos, me gustaría saber que pasaría si la potencia de un amplificador es bastante menor que la de los parlantes. si tengo un amplificador de digamos 300 watts hasta cuanto de potencia en parlantes puedo ponerle? porque si sumo lo que dicen los parlantes es demasiada potencia y se tendría que utilizar amplificador monstruosos (18"= 1000 watts, 15"=400 watts drivers=350 watts todo por 2 = 3500 watts) y un amplificador así no es comun todo esto por dar un ejemplo
muchas gracias pòr sus respuestas y su valiosa ayuda


----------



## santiago (Ago 29, 2008)

18" 1000w es bastante, te estas basando en la potencia que te dice atras el parlante?

saludos


----------



## Davocana (Ago 29, 2008)

exactamente en esa potenia, la que viene esrita en la parte de atras del parlante, es mentira esa potencia por mas que esta sea de una marca reonocida?


----------



## santiago (Ago 29, 2008)

realmente si en la mayoria de los parlantes es mentira 
si dice rms CREO qu a el valor del parlante lo tenes que dividir X3 pero CREO habia un post sobre ello, sabiendo bien bien las potencias de tus parlantes y/o tweteers solo te faltaria ver como los pones para corregir la impedancia, 
falta saber : que potencia y que impedancia de salida maneja tu amplificador
la impedancia de los parlantes
la potencia verdaderamente palpable de tus bafles

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 30, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> realmente si en la mayoria de los parlantes es mentira
> si dice rms CREO qu a el valor del parlante lo tenes que dividir X3



Mira si son los watts RMS NO LOS TENES QUE DIVIDIR, eso es cuando la potencia esta en watts pmpo o din, los RMS es la potencia real.

Y en cuanto a lo del amplificador de 300W le podes poner CUALQUIER parlante, da igual si es de 1000, 2000, 3000... en fin... el amplificador solo te va a dar los 300, si respetas la impedancia minima no hay ningun problema.
No se te va a dañar la potencia ni el o los parlantes que uses.
Podria añadir alguna foto de tu equipo para ver    saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ago 30, 2008)

mira, no hay problema si por ejemplo tu amplificador es de 1w y tu parlante es de 500w,tu parlante sonara sin ningun problema,porque es el parlante quien debe soportar al amplificador,es la bobina la que genera calor debido a la potencia entragada por el amplificador(pero tambien el amp genera calor debido a la impedancia con que se trabaje,si es menor genera mas). eso si debes tener en cuenta la impedancia minima que soporta tu amp y la de tu parlante,porque si por ejemplo tu amp soporta minimo 8ohm y tu le pones un parlante de 4ohm puedes dañar el amplificador y hasta el mismo parlante porque la potencia aumenta.

lo que debes tener en cuenta es:
1)que potencia entrega tu amp?
2)que potencia soporta tu parlante y si es efectiva (rms)o pico?
3)que impedancia de salida minima soporta el amp.?

si tu parlante soporta mas potencia que la del amplificador pues mucho mejor! porque va a trabajar mas suave,pero si es lo contrario puedes tener problemas serios como que se rompa,se queme la bobina,se ponga en corto y dañe tu amplificador.
por eso es conveniente que verifiques la potencia que en verdad maneja tu parlante para evitar esos inconvenientes y de todas formas es toda la vida mejor que tus bafles soporten mucha mas potencia que la que el amplificador entrega logrando asi un buen margen de seguridad.seria bueno que miraras un poco sobre las conexiónes que se le hacen a los parlantes para obtener una impedancia  final determinada o una potencia de soporte determinada.

diferenciar:


1)potencia rms y pico
2)impedancia
3)corriente
4)voltaje rms y pico


----------



## santiago (Ago 31, 2008)

> fernandoae escribio
> Mira si son los watts RMS NO LOS TENES QUE DIVIDIR, eso es cuando la potencia esta en watts pmpo o din, los RMS es la potencia real.



te aseguro que los rms escritos en los parlantes no son watios reales 
hay 8" que dicen ser de 600w rms de potencia continua , no pico
y con 600w reales se mueren bien muertos, me paso con varios parlantes de buena marca (era sabido que iban a morir , pero hice la prueva igual)

un 15" audio car (no me acuerdo la marca pero no era malo) 1000w rms con un amplificador de 600+600 casi se muere

y hay muchos casos etc,etc,etc

saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ago 31, 2008)

no en todos los parlantes se dice si es potencia real o continua,en algunos dice o la pico o la real o las dos.en algunos hasta ni  dice pero en su manual si.por ejemplo los das,los peavey,fane ,electrovoice y los jbl no dicen pero son muy honestos,no engañan al cliente.por eso yo nunca compro parlantes de marcas que yo no conozca y que yo no tenga la certeza de que en realidad cumple con los requisitos.yo trabajo con amplificador profesionales de alta potencia y he experimentado muchas veces la muerte de un parlante "mentiroso" y recomiendo que se compren marcas fiables como las que nombre anteriormente


----------



## Davocana (Ago 31, 2008)

muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, despejaron mis dudas, (ya se me hacia que esos numerotes no podian ser reales). ahora surge otra interrogante (en base a supuestos claro esta) si se tiene un parlante de 400 watts y otro de 1500 watts y se conectan a un amplificador que mueva bien y sin problemas el de 1500, el de 400 corre el riesgo de quemarse? o en los parlantes es como el caso de los motores en el que es de mas potencia consume mas corriente que el de menos; por lo que si el amplificador envia un determinado amperaje el parlante mas grande consumira mas que el menor y por lo tanto el pequeño no tiene riesgo?


----------



## santiago (Ago 31, 2008)

exacto, en el manual esta todo claro (peavey muerto), pero atras del parlante dice potencia rms continuos supuestamente, entendes lo que digo

el numero expresado en la parte trasera de un parlante de mediana calidad en rms es mentira, aca hay buenas marcas que usa un dj amigo que tienen la potencia expresada en reales reales osea vatios reales continuos despues subo unas fotitos.

en definitiva, tambien estan mintiendo un poco con los rms igual que lo hacen con los w pmpo
sino fijate en los equipos de musica antes la mayoria venia en w pmpo mostrando potencias exorbitantes, y ahora la misma historia pero en w rms 
aca en las tiendas de electrodomesticos (red megatone, el entrerriano, etc, etc) las mas conociditas, los equipos sony y philips dicen tener potencia de 700w rms 800w rms lo digo por que tengo uno en mi casa, y en los manuales dice w rms continuos 

yo me fio de basarme el la potencia real real, la potencia real de este equipo es de 40+40w reales


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ago 31, 2008)

para davocana:

un parlante no va aconsumir mas que otro por el hecho de ser mas potente siempre y cuando tengan la misma impedancia.solo  el de menor impedancia es quien va a demandar mas potencia y corre el riesgo de dañarse si la potencia final/2 es mayor a su potencia.
ahora que si tienes dos parlantes de 8 ohm,uno de 400w y uno de 700w(los dos reales),si estan conectados en paralelo la potencia de salida recomendada del amplificador a 4 ohm(por el paralelo)debe ser menor o igual a 800w.porque? porque el de menor potencia solo soportaba hasta 400 y como es mejor tener un margen de seguridad($$$$)......
siempre hay que mirar las caracteristicas soportadas por el de menor porque la potencia de salida de tu amp se va a repartir igual para ambos independiente de que potencias soporte cada parlante(si y solo si tienen impedancias iguales).
ahora,si tienes parlantes que no soportan la salida de tu amp pues conectalos en serie claro esta ,si quieres usar definitivamente ese amp con ellos.al conectar asi la potencia disminuye y el volumen porsupuesto pero tanto tu amp como tus parlantes duraran mas.
un dato curioso: peavey manifiesta que sus parlantes soportan el doble de la potencia real solo durante dos horas.


----------



## fabian poveda (Abr 25, 2010)

hola paisano felibar no me quedo claro eso de la suma 
mira yo tengo  un amplificador apa-3500 con estas caracteristicas 

2 x 625 W RMS @ 4 ohmios 

2 x 364 watts RMS @ 8 Ohms

1296 watts RMS @ 4 Ohms en Puente 
 ademas de eso me encontre por hay 2 parlantes zebra de 700w cada uno 8 ohmnios y quisiera saber como llevar el sonido al maximo gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2010)

fabian poveda dijo:


> hola paisano felibar no me quedo claro eso de la suma
> mira yo tengo  un amplificador apa-3500 con estas caracteristicas ......


Existe un largo post sobre el tema "Suma de potencia de parlantes", que NO pude encontrar.

Trata de ubicarlo aquí para continuar tu consulta.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## JerePe (Dic 27, 2014)

Yo utilizo un equipo aiwa con sus dos parlantes de 6ohms. Si se me diera por conectar 4 parlantes por canal, de modo que sigan teniendo una impedancka de 6ohms, podria seguie utilizando la misma potencia? Y si la respuesta es un si, con esa misma potenica sonaran mas fuerte los ocho bafles? O al ser la misma potencia sonara igual que con dos bafles? Muchas gracias desde ya!


----------



## Lord Chango (Dic 27, 2014)

JerePe dijo:


> Yo utilizo un equipo aiwa con sus dos parlantes de 6ohms. Si se me diera por conectar 4 parlantes por canal, de modo que sigan teniendo una impedancka de 6ohms, podria seguie utilizando la misma potencia? Y si la respuesta es un si, con esa misma potenica sonaran mas fuerte los ocho bafles? O al ser la misma potencia sonara igual que con dos bafles? Muchas gracias desde ya!



Si la combinación de impedancias que conectes al equipo, es igual a 6 ohm, éste va a entregar la misma potencia, sólo que repartida entre los parlantes que formen parte de la combinación. 

Saludos.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Dic 27, 2014)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Si la combinación de impedancias que conectes al equipo, es igual a 6 ohm, éste va a entregar la misma potencia, sólo que repartida entre los parlantes que formen parte de la combinación.
> 
> Saludos.




Supongamos que la impedancia quedara igual a 6 ohm,igualmente habria mas SPL por ser mas transductores con la misma potencia o nada que ver? hace rato que quiero tener eso bien en claro


----------



## JerePe (Dic 27, 2014)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Si la combinación de impedancias que conectes al equipo, es igual a 6 ohm, éste va a entregar la misma potencia, sólo que repartida entre los parlantes que formen parte de la combinación.
> 
> Saludos.


Entonces supongamos que cada bafle tiene 50w (es decir que mi equipo originalmente entegaba 50w por canal), si uso la misma potencia seguiria teniendo 50w por canal aunque tenga cuatro bafles, pero si le pongo otra potencia podria tener 200w ppor canal? Muchas gracias por responder, hacia mucho que tenia esa duda!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 27, 2014)

Si le pones otra potencia tienes otra potencia y será la que sea, no esta. Si es de 200W será 200W.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2014)

Si a un automovil le ponés 6 ruedas , seguramente tendrá otro andar (no se si mejor o peor, pero si otro) , pero no más potencia.

Para más potencia debés trabajar sobre el motor


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> _*Si a un automovil le ponés 6 ruedas*_ , seguramente tendrá otro andar (no se si mejor o peor, pero si otro) , pero no más potencia.
> 
> Para más potencia debés trabajar sobre el motor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2014)

Ken Tyrrel y su P34


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Dic 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si a un automovil le ponés 6 ruedas , seguramente tendrá otro andar (no se si mejor o peor, pero si otro) , pero no más potencia.
> 
> Para más potencia debés trabajar sobre el motor



Eso tambien aplica para la pregunta que hice??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2014)

Si aplica . . . open mind 

Analogía de parlantes con ruedas y amplificador con motor


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 27, 2014)

Claro. Pero aplicando la fisica. Hay varias cosas a tener en cuenta.
Por ejemplo
La eficiencia de los parlantes. 
El tamaño de los conos.
El tipo de los parlantes.

No es lo mismo meterle 50W a un parlantico  de bajos de 8" marca gato, que a un EV o Jbl o Bose o ......chino (a la larga casi todos son chinos)gama completa de 15" de alta eficiencia en una muy buena caja

Un Abrazo..

PD. No es lo mismo kelly que yokohama.


----------



## Electronix3k (Mar 21, 2021)

Para el caso contrario. tengo un amplificador de 220 watts y parlantes de 20 watts, como bajo la potencia de salida del amplificador, es para una consola amplificada. Quiza con resistencias o un transformador reductor de 220v a unos 12.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2021)

Electronix3k dijo:


> Para el caso contrario. tengo un amplificador de 220 watts y parlantes de 20 watts, como bajo la potencia de salida del amplificador, es para una consola amplificada. Quiza con resistencias o un transformador reductor de 220v a unos 12.


 
Simplemente bajando el volumen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2021)

Electronix3k dijo:


> Para el caso contrario. tengo un amplificador de 220 watts y parlantes de 20 watts, como bajo la potencia de salida del amplificador, es para una consola amplificada. Quiza con resistencias o un transformador reductor de 220v a unos 12.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 21, 2021)

Electronix3k dijo:


> como bajo la potencia de salida del amplificador


Puedes construir un volumtrox axial coaxial con varispastor controlado por FdE cuantiFGNZ, pero tienes que mandar el dinero a las islas caiman de "FGNZ, Inc." , o un Zoiloxonic EZava sanjuadrantrico.
O puedes hacer lo que dice 2ME;


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Simplemente bajando el volumen.


----------



## Electronix3k (Mar 23, 2021)

Buenos dias Srs. Les detallo el caso. Es una consola amplificada de 220 watts - 8 ohm tiene un solo control de salida para los parlantes y salidas de linea. esta en nivel -3dB, casi al maximo. A ese nivel fijo de -3dB en 220 watts como conecto un Parlante de 8 ohm - 20 watts. La prueba de bajar el volumen no funciona es mucha la diferencia de 220 watts a 20 watts. Quiza con una carga fantasma para parlantes podria ser.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2021)

Coloca una resistencia en serie de 72 u 82 Ohms por 300 Watts


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 23, 2021)

Electronix3k dijo:


> La prueba de bajar el volumen no funciona es mucha la diferencia de 220 watts a 20 watts.


Y que pensas, que poniendo algun dispositivo va a sonar como a 220W?
Tienes parlantes que soportan *HASTA* 20W, y es lo maximo que dispones, por mas que tengas un amplificador de 10mil Watts, no vas a sacar mas de *20 watts*, se entiende?


----------



## Electronix3k (Mar 23, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y que pensas, que poniendo algun dispositivo va a sonar como a 220W?
> Tienes parlantes que soportan *HASTA* 20W, y es lo maximo que dispones, por mas que tengas un amplificador de 10mil Watts, no vas a sacar mas de *20 watts*, se entiende?


Se entiende, esta claro. Por ahí no va el tema. Buscando alternativas a lo que planteo encontré un dispositivo llamado Atenuador de Audio que se coloca a la salida de un amplificador que te permite bajar la potencia de salida y también la impedancia de salida. Eso es lo que quiero hacer, pero con componentes pasivos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 23, 2021)

Algo que se coloca a la salida para disminuir la potencia y tambien la impedancia? Mejor sube fotos o enlace a ese dispositivo, porque no se que será.
Por otro lado, cuál es el problema de bajar el volumen? Acaso tienes mas parlantes conectados a la misma salida?
Pon fotos, o marca y modelo de lo que tienes, y especifica mejor tu idea, porque eso de atenuar la salida para mantener el volumen casi al maximo, es ridiculo, a no ser que tengas una excusa excelente


----------



## Electronix3k (Mar 23, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Algo que se coloca a la salida para disminuir la potencia y tambien la impedancia? Mejor sube fotos o enlace a ese dispositivo, porque no se que será.
> Por otro lado, cuál es el problema de bajar el volumen? Acaso tienes mas parlantes conectados a la misma salida?
> Pon fotos, o marca y modelo de lo que tienes, y especifica mejor tu idea, porque eso de atenuar la salida para mantener el volumen casi al maximo, es ridiculo, a no ser que tengas una excusa excelente


Este atenuador de Audio te permite bajar la potencia de salida y también te permite variar la impedancia de salida a 8, 6 o 4 ohmios.
Para el amplificador de 220 watts solo tengo 2 parlantes de 20 watts RMS.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 23, 2021)

Te pedi enlaces o fotos del aparato.
Por cierto, que tipo de amplificador estas usando?
1) valvular
2) 100V/70V
3) comun de (digamos) 8 ohms
Cual/es de los tres


----------



## Electronix3k (Mar 23, 2021)

Quiero un circuito como un Controlador de Velocidad de motores o un Atenuador de Luz pero para un Amplificador de Audio.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Te pedi enlaces o fotos del aparato.
> Por cierto, que tipo de amplificador estas usando?
> 1) valvular
> 2) 100V/70V
> ...


Es una consola de audio amplificada
 Peavey PMX 800F 9 channel  powered console Deltafex.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2021)

Electronix3k dijo:


> Quiero un circuito como un Controlador de Velocidad de motores o un Atenuador de Luz pero para un Amplificador de Audio.


Eso NO existe, controla la potencia de salida mirando los VUMeter´s del equipo, y acostúmbrate a mantener el volumen en los valores "Sanos" para tus parlantes.

Yo tuve 3 años unos bafles Tannoy Berkeley de 40 W conectados a 2 monoblock de 650W C/U y no quemé nada tomando el recaudo que te estoy sugiriendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2021)

Hasta dónde se los atenuadores de audio comerciales permiten conectarse a un parlante y obtener señal para entrar en otro amplificador !

También hay atenuadores a reóstato de alambre , *pero su potencia total de entrada andará por los 20 o 30 Watts*.



Si querés hacer la prueba que vos mismo sugeriste de usar un transformador , pues eléctricamente si se podría colocar alguno de 110 V a 12 V o de 220 V a 24 V , lo que sin lugar a dudas el sonido será 🥴   🤮


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2021)

Esto lo podés hacer:





						Project 100
					

ESP Audio Projects - How to make a headphone adaptor/ attenuator for power amplifiers. This project is designed to provide a nominal 2V RMS signal to headphones.




					sound-au.com
				



Pero tenes que recalcularlo / simularlo / adaptarlo vos.

Es una estupidez tratar de hacerlo para un parlante de 20W, pero si es lo que querés, pues ahí está.


----------



## Electronix3k (Mar 23, 2021)

Este es el atenuador


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 23, 2021)

Y no es mas facil bajar la ganancia de entrada del amplificador?, no entiendo porque querer quemar inutilmente 200w de potencia cuando lo puedes hacerlo mejor y mas eficiente.


----------



## Electronix3k (Mar 23, 2021)

La dirección  Url





						Reducir la potencia de un amplificador
					

Uno de los temas que más suelen repetirse es sobre las posibilidades a la hora de reducir la potencia de los amplificadores a válvulas... os dejo un artículo que escrbí en mi página web www.jonikazategi.com reduce la potencia de tu equipo Un amplificador de 100w con una pantalla 4×12 puede




					www.guitarristas.info


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 23, 2021)

Electronix3k dijo:


> Este es el atenuador



Pregunta de curioso nomas: ¿ Vale la pena comparar ese atenuado en vez de conseguir parlantes de mas potencia (En dinero, hablando) ?


----------



## Electronix3k (Mar 23, 2021)

sebsjata dijo:


> Y no es mas facil bajar la ganancia de entrada del amplificador?, no entiendo porque querer quemar inutilmente 200w de potencia cuando lo puedes hacerlo mejor y mas eficiente.


Si, eso pensé también. Es lo mas adecuado pero es el requerimiento de un cliente que tiene una radio online, el no sabe mucho sobre manejo de consolas de audio, ya tiene todos los niveles fijados. El máster controla la salida de linea que va a la Pc y también controla el volumen del amplificador de 220w 8ohm.


switchxxi dijo:


> Pregunta de curioso nomas: ¿ Vale la pena comparar ese atenuado en vez de conseguir parlantes de mas potencia (En dinero, hablando) ?


HHaciendo una carga resistiva es mucho mas económica que comprar parlantes de 300w.
Tengo otra alternativa mas viable. A pesar que es una consola antigua sin muchas salidas haré parlantes amplificados, sacaré señal de audífonos u otra que encuentre


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 24, 2021)

Ahora entendi.
Pero no es mejor y mas sano enviar el audio a traves de la salida "*rec*"? Asi no necesitas controlar el master.
Te dejo el manual de usuario.

Ademas, si leiste, ese aparato es para *amplificadores valvulares*, que es muy distinto a uno discreto o integrado


----------



## Electronix3k (Mar 24, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ahora entendi.
> Pero no es mejor y mas sano enviar el audio a traves de la salida "*rec*"? Asi no necesitas controlar el master.
> Te dejo el manual de usuario.
> 
> Ademas, si leiste, ese aparato es para *amplificadores valvulares*, que es muy distinto a uno discreto o integrado


Ya tiene ocupada  la salida Rec Out, veré otra alternativa.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 24, 2021)

Y coloca un derivador estereo (distribuidor de audio), busca en el foro.
No se porque la complicas


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2021)

__





						[Aporte] Distribuidor de audio de 6 vias - Stereo
					

Feliz año, a continuación posteo un circuito practico, para llevar las señales de audio (L y R) de una fuente de sonido a 6 salidas diferentes, controladas por 1 potenciometro doble en cada una de ellas, para modificar su nivel en esa salida. Por ejemplo: a la salida de una mezcladora, tomamos...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2021)

Hola chicos , ustedes NO entendieron la real idea , pensen que sacando solamente 10% de la potenzia total dese poderoso amplificador vaias a tener la maxima calidad de audio possible por quedarse a un nivel de potenzia muuuuy lejos de generar cualquer distorción harmonica ( o no) !
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

